# Ken out of UFC



## JDenz (May 22, 2003)

Kenny has an acl injury and will not be in the upcoming ufc.


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Kenny has an acl injury and will not be in the upcoming ufc. *


Are you referring to Ken Shamrock???


----------



## Elfan (May 22, 2003)

hmm he is still listed on ufc.tv and I dont' see a sherdog story yet, where did you see this?


----------



## JDenz (May 22, 2003)

Trust me it is true he is either out for sure or he is going to fight with a tear in his ACL but it is definitly torn and he will not be anywhere near 100 percent.  Yes Ken Shamrock.  Sherdog will probley be running it tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## tarabos (May 23, 2003)

it is on sherdog...he has a torn acl. defintely out of the upcoming UFC.

i believe they say he as around a 12 month recovery time. torn acl's are no joke.


----------



## JDenz (May 24, 2003)

No it is more like three four months.  Henderson should be back training in three months they said and he jus had surgery last week.  ACL are becoming a very very commen injury in MMA.


----------



## JDenz (May 24, 2003)

Ya Sherdog is usally a couple days behind on there News bored I think they are updated once a week or something.  The forum is always there though.


----------



## Handsword (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> * ACL are becoming a very very commen injury in MMA. *



Can someone please bring me up-to-date on the lingo - what's an ACL injury and how are they caused?


----------



## JDenz (Jun 1, 2003)

ACL is a ligament in your knee.  You can tear it just by stretching it to far there are probabley 100 ways to do it.


----------

